# need some good advise ..Please



## ouchie (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello, I am a 42 year old male, 6' tall About 190 lbs.. I have been on TRT for about 1 year (I  used to take 1 cc of test cyp per week, So far I have loved it!!...I have a few questions... The first being the most important, due to availability, ive had to switch to Test Prop..My questions are as follows. how do i take the "prop" to equal out to the same as the "cyp" I have read that i should take a little less than one cc but as often as every four days...Than would mean i would be paying a whole lot more because I am being charged the same price for the same amount....Is that right???? Also, I have heard that the prop is a little more rewarding.. I would just like to hear from anyone or be pointed to the right information...By the way, This shit hurts!

 Thanks folks


----------



## beasto (Sep 22, 2012)

That would depend on what your Cyp was dosed @. I'm guessing 250mg/ML. With Prop being a short ester this means that your going to have to inject more freq. to keep levels stable in the blood. EOD to be exact. Prop is usually dosed @ 100MG/ML. Cypionate is a longer ester. For TRT Enanthate, UD, and Cyp are more widely used. Are you going to be using the Prop for TRT purposes?


----------



## ouchie (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, and Unfortunately, That is all being offered at this time..it used to be cyp. So, based on my dosage, one cc per day..and yes it was dosed at 250cc's per ML. Then Im going to have to take the prop every other day?? Holy cow!. I shall make some hay about this.... Woulddays you know a good amount to take, comparable to my cyp dosage?  I was told a half cc every four days would do the trick, but that is why i am here, to check that....Thank you for your help


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 22, 2012)

Trt is usually longer esters.  Prop is also stronger per hormone per ml. That's why when a guy runs 600mg per week of test e the same guy would run 100ml eod or 150ml. There is a sticky with the active hormones


----------



## beasto (Sep 22, 2012)

Your welcome. I mean since your using it for TRT purposes I would say .5ML EOD and you would be good. I mean there are tons of reliable sources out there where you can still get Test Cyp or Test E for your TRT needs. It doesn't always have to be straight from the Doc. Stick around here make some post, stay active and i'm sure some sunlight will shine your way bro!


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 22, 2012)

I need some sunlight to shine my way.. wack source is pissing me off..lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 23, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> I need some sunlight to shine my way.. wack source is pissing me off..lol



just stay here brother and they will come,i promise ya


----------



## creekrat (Sep 23, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> just stay here brother and they will come,i promise ya



What brother bullseye said. The clouds will part and you should have the pick of the litter.


----------



## ouchie (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will say that today i feel a little better about the whole thing.. I mean I was getting the cyp for over a year and didnt really wanna make a change..then my guy throws this on me and didnt know how to answer the questions i had..After two injects. i will not lie..This shit hurts! The cyp was not even felt, honestly. However, I feel great today! yall have a good one!


----------



## ouchie (Sep 24, 2012)

ouchie said:


> Yes, and Unfortunately, That is all being offered at this time..it used to be cyp. So, based on my dosage, *one cc per day.*.and yes it was dosed at 250cc's per ML. Then Im going to have to take the prop every other day?? Holy cow!. I shall make some hay about this.... Woulddays you know a good amount to take, comparable to my cyp dosage?  I was told a half cc every four days would do the trick, but that is why i am here, to check that....Thank you for your help



Oops.. I was rading my old post.. I meant to say that I was taking One CC of CYP per week..


----------



## ouchie (Oct 8, 2012)

Just an update on this post... Thanks for the info and through some private messaging (thanks guys) I have come to conclude that what i purchased two weeks ago was test suspension, It was supposed to be test cyp.. Needless ta say I am not happy about it,,, I have been on an eod schedule of the suspension and I am noticing my sex drive has dropped off considerably, which leads me to believe this is either bunk or i am converting the suspension to est. Any advice here would be greatly welcomed...This is a pressing issue in my life. TRT has really changed my life since i started and when i decided to stop going to the clinic and doing it myself about a year ago, I knew there would be some  risk... This unfortunately is one of them. I would sure like to know how to continue on doing trt properly, utilizing anti estr (if necessary) and getting back on the CYP would be nice too..


----------

